# UKC Papers



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hi, I dont know if this is the right topic to post this but umm, Is there any way to register my puppy, Balls, the breeder i got him from has papers for the mom and dad but never registered the pups. Do you think I should call him up and work some kind of deal so he can register him? he just turned 3 months in july 10, thank you for your help !


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You could but you'd have to do it soon. I'm not positive but I think his litter has to be registered before 6 months of age. Then you can register him in your name. You shouldn't have to work up a deal though. The papers rightfully belong to the dog.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah but he probably won't want to becuz he sold him to me for 200 not like 1500 lol so I think I'm screwed because he will probably want money toregister my pup balls =[


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I had papers on a $300 dollar dog. Papers are not very expensive so if you pay him don't let him rip you off.


----------



## MMZero2009 (Jun 12, 2010)

My brother said its not worth it... and that he wont want to, what are the benefits of having them? and not having them? and how much should I offer? then why do people sell theyre dogs for 1000+ dollars ive seen some for 4000 X_X


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Maybe cause they are health tested and titled and worked. If they aren't then they are just ripping people off trying to charge that much. Papers alone are not worth that much. They just tell you your dogs ancestors. Benefits would be you could take your dog to a dog show, weight pull, etc. You can still do some competition events though if you neuter him and register him through the UKC's limited privilege program. I think that's what it is called anyway. Nothing wrong with not having them. If your boy is just a pet I'm sure he won't mind.

I would only offer $50 or less for them. Since they should have reg. them in the first place. It really doesn't cost much.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

I got a quick q? I've talked to some guys about registration.. Wht is this I am hearing about double registry or a person having 3 registrations on their dog? Can a person have ukc/abkc/adba on their pitbull? Just curious.


----------



## FamilyLinePits (May 18, 2010)

Yes, a dog can be registered in all three, But double registry is the most standard. From most of my dealings, Most people double register with UKC/ADBA, But ABKC is becoming more popular in my area.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok, for my next question. What exactly is the registration in ukc/abkc known for? Is it just bullies or is it both bully and game? Also, Does it harm the dogs pedigree if it has all three? or two? Does it really make a difference, Is what I am asking.


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Most the time, if you do not receive the papers when you get the dog, you never will. 

Yes, UKC and ADBA are the more legit registries for the APBT. ABKC does not mean anything unless the dog was UKC or ADBA first. For a pet papers are really not necessary, as you can compete in lots of stuff both UKC and AKC without them.

I have not heard of any gamebred dogs being registered with ABKC. It is a bully registry and really caters to them. IMO UKC is probably the most useful registry as they host events for: conformation, weightpull, obedience, agility, rally, dock diving, lure coursing,ect. ADBA only has weightpull and conformation, and very few shows per year. AADR is starting to be popular, but used to allow , and still may allow, open registration, so that is a definate strike against them. 

A dog could be quadruple registered(UKC/ADBA/AADR/ABKC) and still be bred poorly.


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

oh I was just curious with all tht. But why would people want to have tht many registries on their dog? Do they think it makes them worth more or something?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

My dogs have 3-4 registries but that is for recording purposes it does not mean they are more valuable. The only ones I really care for are the UKC and ADBA because of being able to compete in different events they offer. Breeders who will sell you a dog for less money unregistered to me are people who are ripping you off. If the dog is registered why not just register the litter it is not that expensive to do. If they try and charge more for a registered dog usually they are in it for the money.

The ABKC is a bully registry and they are trying to establish a standard for the bully breed.


----------

